# 20 mins of gameplay from PAX



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

here are 20mins of gameplay from pax

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE9DMtYMjRI

nice things ive noticed:

- i see a jungle gym and outside rocking horses (perfect for building a playground)
- kicks is in front of the town hall while harvey is walking around in town
- you can still write messages on the switch (you dont need the app)
- when villagers ping you they say "Hey (your name)!"
- the museum is amazing (but we already knew that)
-  you can buy party poppers and umbrellas from the nooklings store



here is another video that also shows the booth set up 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp_QtrGK-3Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rhythrin (Feb 27, 2020)

Ahhh this makes me so very eager to play! My hands are itching and my stomach is doing backflips!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Just watched it. I wish I was there I am jealoussss.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Concerned though...when they went in the museum where is the art section? Did I miss it?
And...they already had all the shops, but only 5 villagers?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

Not checking the extra shop doors? For shame !


----------



## DinoDymo (Feb 27, 2020)

The museum!!! Tom and Isabelle were dusting!!! I can't.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

It also confirms that there is indeed an onscreen keyboard for online talking as well.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It also confirms that there is indeed an onscreen keyboard for online talking as well.



Then so far, the only features that the real world app gives us that are exclusive are voice chat (don't care) and QR codes (care a LOT!).


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Just watched it. I wish I was there I am jealoussss.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



there were stairs to upstairs maybe thats were the art is?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Omg I love that the animals don't stand in one place waiting for you to come in the shop! Also Bianca was looking in the mirror. SO cute.


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 27, 2020)

1:36 Bianca be checking herself out in the heart vanity mirror! XD How cute~♪ Goes to show there are even more villager interactions than we currently know of~


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Amilee said:


> there were stairs to upstairs maybe thats were the art is?



It looked like the second floor you could view from the 1st and I didnt see any openings. Idk maybe it upgraded though.


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 27, 2020)

REALLY hoping your 'resident' list expands past those 10 slots and kinda sad that players take up villager spaces it looks like. Especially since that would mean even if it didn't expand, the most villagers you could have is 9 because it includes player in the list. Here's to hoping it makes a scroll bar once you get enough to fill the first 10...


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> REALLY hoping your 'resident' list expands past those 10 slots and kinda sad that players take up villager spaces it looks like. Especially since that would mean even if it didn't expand, the most villagers you could have is 9 because it includes player in the list. Here's to hoping it makes a scroll bar once you get enough to fill the first 10...



I am worried too. I want more player houses than just mine and many villagers. Hopefully there will be a scroll bar. They made the villagers so lifelike...so surly they would't cut the list down so much.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> REALLY hoping your 'resident' list expands past those 10 slots and kinda sad that players take up villager spaces it looks like. Especially since that would mean even if it didn't expand, the most villagers you could have is 9 because it includes player in the list. Here's to hoping it makes a scroll bar once you get enough to fill the first 10...



I imagine they would. It makes no sense to have, for example, 2 players and 8 villagers, but then you can't make a 3rd player because the island is "full".


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh wow I love the fact that it is so much easier to tell when a villager is trying to get your attention now. I would often miss out on interactions like these as I would notice too late whilst running around that the villager was trying to flag me down. At 12:36 Nate the bear calls out to you and even has a little chat bubble!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

I wish they would share how many villagers we can have.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 27, 2020)

The person in charge of that session stressed me out. She really limited how much everyone got to see imo :c and dodnt appear to know much about the game besides the controls as opposed to like... every ac fan ever o uo;;


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh, I believe I heard one of the reps say you can zoom out by clicking in the right control stick, causing the camera to zoom out. I think this refers to looking up at the sky?



Irishchai said:


> The person in charge of that session stressed me out. She really limited how much everyone got to see imo :c and dodnt appear to know much about the game besides the controls as opposed to like... every ac fan ever o uo;;



They probably have to due to the higher ups (Nintendo).


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

I like how in multiplayer now the other players don't hold the same tool as they did at the e3 trailer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Oh, I believe I heard one of the reps say you can zoom out by clicking in the right control stick, causing the camera to zoom out. I think this refers to looking up at the sky?



idk in the video it did look like zoomed out a bit. Kinda like the view from the gamecube game.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Oh, I believe I heard one of the reps say you can zoom out by clicking in the right control stick, causing the camera to zoom out. I think this refers to looking up at the sky?
> 
> 
> 
> They probably have to due to the higher ups (Nintendo).



Yea but what's the point in restricting where you go if it's a demo map just dont add anything you dont want people to see


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

All the comments about the game, and no one is mentioning how badly we need to be able to buy the shirts the reps are wearing. I'd rock that sucker every single day!


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 27, 2020)

We saw new rooms in the museum we hadn't seen in the Direct. The stairs leading upward to nowhere makes me wonder if you can expand the museum to contain an art room and/or other rooms.

Also nice to see that trash has a use now.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> The person in charge of that session stressed me out. She really limited how much everyone got to see imo :c and dodnt appear to know much about the game besides the controls as opposed to like... every ac fan ever o uo;;



That's how playing demos as these big events work. It's actually more annoying and stressful than fun. I lived in Japan during the year that the PS4 and Xbox One were demoed at Tokyo Game Show. The lines are super long for the demos (no exaggeration, it's like waiting for an amusement park ride) and you don't get much time to do anything in the games. And the demo people are constantly telling you what to do even if you felt comfortable figuring it out yourself.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 27, 2020)

I got stressed just from watching the video xD the lady in charge was really annyoing but I get it it's her job to limit what the player can see. Sad about the paintings... someone in the comment section pointed out that upstairs are only benches. The local multiplayer is so awful xD I hate the teleport thing and it's sooo chaotic.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

OOOH! They went through the Nook Miles! All of the tasks in the scrolling menu are set tasks, but there are daily tasks in a different menu area.


----------



## Wickel (Feb 27, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Just watched it. I wish I was there I am jealoussss.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's just a demo, so it makes sense to want all the shops to be able to show them off. They also clearly put everything in the middle part of the island so I think they just left it at 5 villagers as to not put too much stuff in such a small space.

I also think the Art Section should be at the top of the stairs. There clearly should be a door there? They may have left it out for the demo or it was not unlocked yet.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Seems like the names of the new flowers are called "windflower" and "mum" (chrysanthemum)


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 27, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> That's how playing demos as these big events work. It's actually more annoying and stressful than fun. I lived in Japan during the year that the PS4 and Xbox One were demoed at Tokyo Game Show. The lines are super long for the demos (no exaggeration, it's like waiting for an amusement park ride) and you don't get much time to do anything in the games. And the demo people are constantly telling you what to do even if you felt comfortable figuring it out yourself.



Oh no that sounds horrible. If anything that experience would make me less excited for the game lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 27, 2020)

Amilee said:


> - you can still write messages on the switch (you dont need the app)



Well that's nothing new.


----------



## BlueNightShade (Feb 27, 2020)

Where are my paintings damn it, I would be disappointed if they?re no longer in the game.


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 27, 2020)

Another short bit of demo, you get to see inside a player house in this one~






- - - Post Merge - - -

and another~


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 27, 2020)

Isabelle waving back in the 5min video is PRECIOUS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also did that bear just NARUTO RUN AWAY


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Seems like the Message in a Bottle returns, and their purpose is... they contain DIY recipes! 

https://twitter.com/Pelikuni/status/1233044589176639491


----------



## Boccages (Feb 27, 2020)

Man it just dawned on me the amount of loitering there will be in other people islands when I will travel will drive me insane. I will go nuts with furniture outside that do not belong outside like plushies, a full piano, etc.


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 27, 2020)

Love all of this! Super excited for NH! Aaaaaaaaaaa- Can't wait much longer! ;w; Also, I like how reactive the villagers are? I dunno if it was a thing in previous AC games (as I haven't touched them in nearly a decade) but did villagers always react to your emotes? Like how Isabelle waves back at you? If so, it's nice to see it again in NH! If not, then it's a cute new feature!


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 27, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Man it just dawned on me the amount of loitering there will be in other people islands when I will travel will drive me insane. I will go nuts with furniture outside that do not belong outside like plushies, a full piano, etc.



I'm excited for the inevitable froggy chair islands where you must go from froggy chair to froggy chair to get around


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Man it just dawned on me the amount of loitering there will be in other people islands when I will travel will drive me insane. I will go nuts with furniture outside that do not belong outside like plushies, a full piano, etc.



I'm assuming you mean littering (though, I'm sure people will loiter, too), and I'm right there with you. Exisle (my Island) will have no weeds, and nothing left outside that doesn't belong. OCD has a stranglehold on my entire body.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

Cherrili said:


> Love all of this! Super excited for NH! Aaaaaaaaaaa- Can't wait much longer! ;w; Also, I like how reactive the villagers are? I dunno if it was a thing in previous AC games (as I haven't touched them in nearly a decade) but did villagers always react to your emotes? Like how Isabelle waves back at you? If so, it's nice to see it again in NH! If not, then it's a cute new feature!



They did, yes. My favorite was doing that little dance emote - they'd dance along with you.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 27, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm assuming you mean littering (though, I'm sure people will loiter, too), and I'm right there with you. Exisle (my Island) will have no weeds, and nothing left outside that doesn't belong. OCD has a stranglehold on my entire body.


Yup, I mean littering !  OCD also has a hold on my body. But my island will have lots of weeds ! The ground looks way too bare without weeds. I'd rather have tall grass like in Breath of the Wild, but weeds will have to make-do.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 27, 2020)

did anyone notice the new horse villager they scrolled past? we were so close to seeing her name on the map, i was begging for the person playing to just scroll down one more and go like Oops!

also i highly doubt players take villager slots. that would mean islands with 8 players only get 2 villagers.


----------



## fink (Feb 27, 2020)

I really like the map they had in this demo. I was going to try and make a little mini island in the rivers like that on my island. I wish they would put the demo on the eshop lol


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

I think this is new info? (Hard to keep track these days!)







We've previously seen materials only stack up to 20, so people thought 20 was the limit. Here it shows it stacking up to 30.

Bells still stack up to 99 and fruit to 10 like in past games.

It looks like paint might stack up to either 50 or 99.

EDIT: yeah also that map was crazy. A private island on a private island. I love it!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I think this is new info? (Hard to keep track these days!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fruit stacked up to 9, not 10. Seems like they just rounded it up. Materials are likely 30, paint is probably 99.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

this guy has teeth??


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Amilee said:


> View attachment 231478
> 
> this guy has teeth??



Its probably the buck-tooth mouth option.


----------



## Colette (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm curious about the lab inside the museum in the bug section where the ant farms are.  Seems like an awful lots of space for one tank.  Perhaps the home of a new NPC?  Random pop-ups of Flick or Nat?

oh and will one of these people PLEASE talk to Nate, this poor bear is dying to get something off his chest before Naruto running away in shame


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

Amilee said:


> View attachment 231478
> 
> this guy has teeth??



Yeah! That's a new mouth option in the game. Very cute in emotes!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Yeah! That's a new mouth option in the game. Very cute in emotes!



oh i havent seen this before. really cute!


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but blue roses are confirmed to be back, and I'm so happy. I hope we get more blue flowers (because blue is my favorite color and I absolutely love how the blue flowers look)


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> I don't know if anyone noticed, but blue roses are confirmed to be back, and I'm so happy. I hope we get more blue flowers (because blue is my favorite color and I absolutely love how the blue flowers look)



Oooh, no... oh, noo.. nooooo... they're gorgeous. That means I need a lot of them. They're a pain to get... oh, noo...

PS I saw some other blue flowers in the direct, lemme get some images

Edit: I believe these are the new "windflowers"!


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

Maybe this time it'll be a little less of a pain to get, what with cross polinating flowers instead of just placing flowers next to one another... PLEASE, I don't wanna be breeding for like a bazillion "special" red roses just to see them spew literally every color but blue lmao


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> I don't know if anyone noticed, but blue roses are confirmed to be back, and I'm so happy. I hope we get more blue flowers (because blue is my favorite color and I absolutely love how the blue flowers look)



The colors were messed up on one of the videos, so it's not clear if they're actually blue or not. You can see the trees are blue in that same video.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Maybe this time it'll be a little less of a pain to get, what with cross polinating flowers instead of just placing flowers next to one another... PLEASE, I don't wanna be breeding for like a bazillion "special" red roses just to see them spew literally every color but blue lmao



Honestly watch em' be even more of a pain to get. Also, in case you didn't see it: blue windflowers (I think these are windflowers!)


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> The colors were messed up on one of the videos, so it's not clear if they're actually blue or not. You can see the trees are blue in that same video.




I dunno man, I can see'em being pretty blue. Besides, I thought the blue hue on trees and the like was more of a draw distance quirk than weird colors on the monitors, because a big event like this having color problems on a demo would be kind of weird. Still, hopefully this does mean blue roses are confirmed, because I think I saw some town hall that had some blue roses in a pot



Khaelis said:


> Honestly watch em' be even more of a pain to get. Also, in case you didn't see it: blue windflowers (I think these are windflowers!)
> 
> View attachment 231480



I love them... I NEED THEM


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 27, 2020)

Another thing of note in the second 19 minute video that came out today is that when playing co-op, wasps will target the leader if another player shakes the tree. This does not indicate whether or not wasps will show up online (since bees do not in other games).


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> I dunno man, I can see'em being pretty blue. Besides, I thought the blue hue on trees and the like was more of a draw distance quirk than weird colors on the monitors, because a big event like this having color problems on a demo would be kind of weird.



That was definitely a field of depth fog covering the tree.


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 27, 2020)

What a cute booth setup~


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

here is a second video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp_QtrGK-3Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 27, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> Oh wow I love the fact that it is so much easier to tell when a villager is trying to get your attention now. I would often miss out on interactions like these as I would notice too late whilst running around that the villager was trying to flag me down. At 12:36 Nate the bear calls out to you and even has a little chat bubble!



If you don't respond when Nate pings, he tries to catch your attention again!!! I'm so happy!!! I'm so slow and fumble in panic each time that this will really help me! （＾Ｏ＾☆♪


----------



## Colette (Feb 27, 2020)

I believe those are hyacinths!  I would say they might be a new flower type, as there are a white version near the tombstone from the Direct.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 27, 2020)

This footage is less frustrating to me and towards the end, you see MORE of the museum!!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> What a cute booth setup~



Wow, that is cute! That also looks super expensive. Nintendo definitely seems to think NH will do well if that have that big of a budget for marketing.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Colette said:


> I believe those are hyacinths!  I would say they might be a new flower type, as there are a white version near the tombstone from the Direct.



I think they're referred to as windflowers in game, though. In one section, it was scrolled over in Nook's Cranny showing "orange windflower seeds".

Unless there's a third new flower we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Honestly watch em' be even more of a pain to get. Also, in case you didn't see it: blue windflowers (I think these are windflowers!)
> 
> View attachment 231480



those are actually hyacinths!


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

Colette said:


> I believe those are hyacinths!  I would say they might be a new flower type, as there are a white version near the tombstone from the Direct.



Agreed, definitely look like hyacinths to me. I don’t know why they’d give them a generic name when all the other flowers have kept their real ones.

EDIT: Looks like a type of anemone is called windflower, so it’s very likely those new flowers we started seeing in the footage last year:


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Amilee said:


> those are actually hyacinths!



Ah, well then.. seems like we got three new flowers! Windflower, hyacinths, and mums!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

All I am thinking when I see that screenshot.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> All I am thinking when I see that screenshot.



I bet that rock wasn't even there in the first place! It totally just yeeted itself at the fence just to destroy it.


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 27, 2020)

Flimsy tools do break apparently o wo


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

Did we know before that we have special daily challenges for Nook Miles?



Khaelis said:


> Honestly watch em' be even more of a pain to get. Also, in case you didn't
> see it: blue windflowers (I think these are windflowers!)
> 
> View attachment 231480



Yep they were in the Direct! The blue and purple ones are so good looking and they're my fav new flower!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> Flimsy tools do break apparently o wo



Makes sense... they're flimsy, after all!


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

I hope it was just a joke and they don't break... but if they do... I guess that's expected (and something I'm not gonna be too fond of, but oh well)


----------



## Colette (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks as though the glowing spot indeed gives Bells and Bells can fall from trees when shaken!  And that there's multiple glowing spots per day (I saw at least three in the video).


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 27, 2020)

This person has looked at a few things some of the other videos haven't gone into I think~


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

time travel confirmed?


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Amilee said:


> time travel confirmed?



Development builds could be set to anything, though the console could be set to this date. Either one, honestly.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> This person has looked at a few things some of the other videos haven't gone into I think~



So the new horse is named Reneigh! Very punny.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> Flimsy tools do break apparently o wo



Looks like we get Nook Miles rewards for our tools breaking!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Looks like we get Nook Miles rewards for our tools breaking!



*walks up to a rock*
*slams tool over rock, shattering tool*
"Nook, give me miles now please"


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> So the new horse is named Reneigh! Very punny.



i love it haha


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> *walks up to a rock*
> *slams tool over rock, shattering tool*
> "Nook, give me miles now please"



Can't knock the hustle!


----------



## Romaki (Feb 27, 2020)

The in-game speech bubbles are really cute, I hope they also have reactions like "Bee!" or something.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 27, 2020)

This is not helping my patience. Everything is so dang cute!


----------



## jcmbangor (Feb 27, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> I got stressed just from watching the video xD the lady in charge was really annyoing but I get it it's her job to limit what the player can see. Sad about the paintings... someone in the comment section pointed out that upstairs are only benches. The local multiplayer is so awful xD I hate the teleport thing and it's sooo chaotic.



Oh my...all those players racing around and popping in and out exhausted me lol. I need a nap.I'm sure its lots of fun, but having never played AC multiplayer...just me and the animals...I am not used to that frantic pace in AC.


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 27, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> I got stressed just from watching the video xD the lady in charge was really annyoing but I get it it's her job to limit what the player can see. Sad about the paintings... someone in the comment section pointed out that upstairs are only benches. The local multiplayer is so awful xD I hate the teleport thing and it's sooo chaotic.



Currently there are no painting, yeah. I'm hoping they can be unlocked later or they get patched in.


----------



## LilyLynne (Feb 27, 2020)

I also watched the video, I felt like it wasn't that informative, or maybe it was just me. The lady was annoying and it's obviously a town that has been worked up.

After that one I started watching several other videos by a guy who had made a number of videos on AC:NH. They were interesting but exhausting to watch. That man talked so fast and so much it wore me out.

Unfortunately watching them makes me want it to come out all the more. I didn't know I could be so anxious and ready for something to happen.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 27, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> I got stressed just from watching the video xD the lady in charge was really annyoing but I get it it's her job to limit what the player can see. Sad about the paintings... someone in the comment section pointed out that upstairs are only benches. The local multiplayer is so awful xD I hate the teleport thing and it's sooo chaotic.



I think painting will be there, I mean why else have benches up there?


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

I feel so bad for Nate getting ignored in demo after demo lol


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this. It's really neat to see that villagers will actually call your name out to get your attention when they need something. Also, in the other video, it's nice to see that Able Sisters will have more selection to choose from when you shop there. I love the clothes so much, I'll probably have a hard time choosing certain clothing to wear. xD


----------



## Antonio (Feb 27, 2020)

God this ruined me and i literally cannot wait. i need to distract myself ;-;


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## cIementine (Feb 27, 2020)

weird thing to like but i'm glad you can see the map in the corner. for some reason i was under the impression, because of the rescue service, that you wouldn't be able to see it and would just get to know the map from memory over time.


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 27, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


>



Around 2:20 they interact with the ball on the beach and it has a bouncing animation when you touch it.  Hopefully there will tons of cute interactive furniture.

At 3:00 they jump over holes! Not sure if that's been shown before.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 27, 2020)

That video kind of gave me anxiety. Hard to watch. Good to have though.

I noticed the map was obstructing the players' view at one point. I hope this is because the map can be toggled on/off, and not just poor planning by Nintendo.

EDIT: So there's no confusion, I mean the video linked by OP. Not the one above me.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


>




- another sighting of the black rose






- potted plants outside (some people here said they wanted that for their gardens)





- view of the upstairs of the museum





The windows cover the wall so there's no place to hang paintings. I suppose they could add side rooms as you expand though. I really hope so!

- NEW DINOSAUR!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 27, 2020)

Amilee said:


> time travel confirmed?



I kinda want to say it's always been confirmed due to the way the game is offline and relies on the system clock to tell time.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> - another sighting of the black rose



omg its actually black!!


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 27, 2020)

Custom face paint designs?! I can see that being cute!! Kitty whiskers please!  Lol


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 27, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> View attachment 231485
> 
> Custom face paint designs?! I can see that being cute!! Kitty whiskers please!  Lol



And suddenly there will be a whole lot of goth players now.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 27, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> View attachment 231485
> 
> Custom face paint designs?! I can see that being cute!! Kitty whiskers please!  Lol



Omigosh! I want face paint now! I was going to do blush, but this is even better!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> View attachment 231485
> 
> Custom face paint designs?! I can see that being cute!! Kitty whiskers please!  Lol



Perhaps this is why we've seen transparent custom designs?


----------



## Neechan (Feb 27, 2020)

Is no one going to mention that on the map at section D, the lowest part of the tier extended past the sand?


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Is no one going to mention that on the map at section D, the lowest part of the tier extended past the sand?



We've seen sections like that in previous media briefly. I think one even popped up in the direct?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

They kinda stayed in one area.

Why are the trees blue? LOL


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> They kinda stayed in one area.
> 
> Why are the trees blue? LOL




Yeah, doubt Nintendo is willing to show what lies beyond the river lol

Also I think the trees are blue because they're still warming up, so to speak, I think this is the first time that, when the snow melts, the grass and trees aren't green already. (unless they're on a different date, but from the gameXplain video I think I saw the date to be... today, Feb 27)


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Yeah, doubt Nintendo is willing to show what lies beyond the river lol
> 
> Also I think the trees are blue because they're still warming up, so to speak, I think this is the first time that, when the snow melts, the grass and trees aren't green already. (unless they're on a different date, but from the gameXplain video I think I saw the date to be... today, Feb 27)



Some of them are on April 12th.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Yeah, doubt Nintendo is willing to show what lies beyond the river lol
> 
> Also I think the trees are blue because they're still warming up, so to speak, I think this is the first time that, when the snow melts, the grass and trees aren't green already. (unless they're on a different date, but from the gameXplain video I think I saw the date to be... today, Feb 27)



Hey, as long as it's not my eyes, I'm good with it.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 27, 2020)

That guy with the tom nook plush taking a picture with tom nook...... wish that were me. I'd forget I'm paying him my mortgage.
Is it me or does the museum building look small er than in new leaf but when you head inside its huge. I'm glad they showcased the museum, while it was empty I'm glad you were able to go inside and its definitely a huge upgrade from new leaf. I can't wait to see mine grow.
Really nice to see bianca. she was in my main town for a while and she's a cutie. I wouldn't be mad if she dropped by my island.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> We've seen sections like that in previous media briefly. I think one even popped up in the direct?



I mentioned it because that possibly means we can terraform land on the beach


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Perhaps this is why we've seen transparent custom designs?



I wonder if that's what the beard was?


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I wonder if that's what the beard was?



Very possible


----------



## AquaMarie (Feb 27, 2020)

"Animal Crossing comes to life at PAX"

Wow, this is so well done and beautiful! 

https://youtu.be/mVeFhisMk7Y


----------



## skeletontape (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like they changed some of the seasonal progression -- date says February.  Instead of going straight from snow to green everything, we've got dead grass.  I kind of like that!  The change to spring in NL is so abrupt, hahah.  I wonder if the snow will build up and melt over a few days, in patches?  Aaah I'm so excited for the weather stuff.  Like will we get puddles after rain?  Lots of sticks on the ground etc when it's windy?  

The 5 min video with the player's house looks amazing.  Love the furniture!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 27, 2020)

I’m disappointed about the art section of the museum being absent. Hopefully it will be patched in at some point.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Feb 27, 2020)

Fey said:


> Agreed, definitely look like hyacinths to me. I don’t know why they’d give them a generic name when all the other flowers have kept their real ones.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like a type of anemone is called windflower, so it’s very likely those new flowers we started seeing in the footage last year:
> 
> View attachment 231481



I would assume the reason why they re-named anemones to "windflower" (the only flower that got re-named, and anemones are no more obscure than hyacinth or some of the insects that get their proper names imo), is to avoid confusion with another similarly-named item in the game, i.e.- sea anemones, right?

I can't imagine why else they would rename them unless sea anemones (and thus, swimming) are still in


----------



## cicely (Feb 27, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> I’m disappointed about the art section of the museum being absent. Hopefully it will be patched in at some point.



My guess is that you need to unlock it, maybe after meeting Redd?


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> I would assume the reason why they re-named anemones to "windflower" (the only flower that got re-named, and anemones are no more obscure than hyacinth or some of the insects that get their proper names imo), is to avoid confusion with another similarly-named item in the game, i.e.- sea anemones, right?
> 
> I can't imagine why else they would rename them unless sea anemones (and thus, swimming) are still in



That’s a hope-inspiring thought—I hope you’re right! I still think having both regular and sea anemones should be fine, but who knows. To be fair, I think anemones are a bit more uncommon to have heard about than hyacinths, so I’d not be too surprised if they just didn’t want to confuse (English-speaking) audiences with the name.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 27, 2020)

I didn?t realize the seasonal shop was different from Timmy and Tommy?s. I wonder who runs it. Reese and Cyrus is my top guess.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> I didn’t realize the seasonal shop was different from Timmy and Tommy’s. I wonder who runs it. Reese and Cyrus is my top guess.



Wait it is different? Where did you see this?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 27, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Wait it is different? Where did you see this?



I may be wrong actually. When they showed the map, what was the building on the bottom right?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 27, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> I may be wrong actually. When they showed the map, what was the building on the bottom right?



The airport


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> I may be wrong actually. When they showed the map, what was the building on the bottom right?



I'm not sure I have to rewatch. But I thought it was an upgraded timmy and tommy store. Since it has the same board on the outside I thought they just decorate for the season. but maybe there is another store.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 27, 2020)

I was wrong. It is (unfortunetely) just the airport.


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 27, 2020)

https://youtu.be/NJzbHaEENgo Another video with some actual good audio has been uploaded. You can actually hear the 4 and 5 PM themes and more of the island is shown that was not in the other videos.


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

Blathers actually reacts when you show off a bug! That's amazing!

Just hearing that 4pm theme is making me want to play the game with headphones

WOAH WOAH WAIT, ARE STONES BREAKABLE? DOES THAT MEAN NOT EVEN STONES ARE PERMANENT AND YOU CAN NEVER BE BOTHERED BY A STONE PLACED IN A REALLY STUPID PLACE EVER AGAIN?

Wow, that 5pm theme is kinda funky, I like it


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Blathers actually reacts when you show off a bug! That's amazing!
> 
> Just hearing that 4pm theme is making me want to play the game with headphones
> 
> WOAH WOAH WAIT, ARE STONES BREAKABLE? DOES THAT MEAN NOT EVEN STONES ARE PERMANENT AND YOU CAN NEVER BE BOTHERED BY A STONE PLACED IN A REALLY STUPID PLACE EVER AGAIN?



One broke, but the other seemed unbreakable. Reminds me of the gem rock.


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 27, 2020)

So, some rocks will be permanent and some will be destroyed for the greater good, sounds fair.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't know how credible this is, but apparently rude villagers are back! 

https://twitter.com/Pelikuni/status/1233201431890530305


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

^ I wouldn't be surprised at anything they said (because it feels like most things people have been wanting for years have been making it into this game - even Blathers' blathering is back!), but I haven't seen any evidence of that yet either. I'm curious where they got their info. The 20 minute demo wouldn't of shown a move out most likely.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> ^ I wouldn't be surprised at anything they said (because it feels like most things people have been wanting for years have been making it into this game - even Blathers' blathering is back!), but I haven't seen any evidence of that yet either. I'm curious where they got their info. The 20 minute demo wouldn't of shown a move out most likely.



They're apparently at PAX, and its possible a rep told them information.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 27, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> So, some rocks will be permanent and some will be destroyed for the greater good, sounds fair.



maybe its a difference in how you approach it? like how sometimes you cut down a tree but sometimes you just collect materials. there might be a different way to break them than to hit them.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

debinoresu said:


> maybe its a difference in how you approach it? like how sometimes you cut down a tree but sometimes you just collect materials. there might be a different way to break them than to hit them.



If all rocks are breakable... that would mean there are no permanent rocks and they respawn daily? Huge if true.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

Looking forward to when someone puts together an analysis writeup (or better video) about all of the stuff people have found at PAX. I have tried a few times today to watch these videos and between the PAX background noise and the tediousness of watching the Nintendo employees explaining basic Animal Crossing things... I can only get a few minutes into any of them at best. 

It feels like the equivalent of trying to watch someone's fan recorded video of a concert while they were in the crowd, and you can barely hear the music and end up just seeing mostly peoples' heads while the camera is shaking too much. I can't. It's annoying.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 27, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Looking forward to when someone puts together an analysis writeup (or better video) about all of the stuff people have found at PAX. I have tried a few times today to watch these videos and between the PAX background noise and the tediousness of watching the Nintendo employees explaining basic Animal Crossing things... I can only get a few minutes into any of them at best.
> 
> It feels like the equivalent of trying to watch someone's fan recorded video of a concert while they were in the crowd, and you can barely hear the music and end up just seeing mostly peoples' heads while the camera is shaking too much. I can't. It's annoying.



GameXplain on Youtube normally does these sort of things and they did a first impressions video earlier today and they mentioned that the reps are pretty strict, likely under heavy NDA contracts. So outside of footage of the small area they can play in, we won't really learn much that's new. Anything that was new, we've pretty much already covered and posted about ourselves on this thread.


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 28, 2020)

Is anyone else getting a real impression that they've gone back over the previous games and brought back a lot of older things?

Messages in a bottle
Blathers blathering again
The top down view returning (sorta)
Glowing ground spots and money trees

In particular I'm getting the vibe that they were really looking to the Gamecube version of the game again.

It didn't feel like New Leaf had so many...."throwbacks". (Am I forgetting something?)


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 28, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> If all rocks are breakable... that would mean there are no permanent rocks and they respawn daily? Huge if true.



It seems rocks are breakable using fruit power!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> https://youtu.be/NJzbHaEENgo Another video with some actual good audio has been uploaded. You can actually hear the 4 and 5 PM themes and more of the island is shown that was not in the other videos.



Ehh, I dunno know. The 4PM and 5PM themes are incredibly uninteresting.

Then again, going back to check, the 4PM theme in New Leaf Wasn't all that great either.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 28, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> Is anyone else getting a real impression that they've gone back over the previous games and brought back a lot of older things?
> 
> Messages in a bottle
> Blathers blathering again
> ...



Yeah, I was very surprised they added the option for the top-down view, very GC-esque. The music sounds very GC like as well, very funky and quirky.


----------

